# Golf



## Ware

I searched and surprisingly couldn't find a good thread dedicated to golf, so here it is. :thumbup:

I took a ~20 year hiatus from playing, but recently rediscovered the sport. I'm still not any good, but enjoying getting out and giving it the old college try! :lol:


----------



## FATC1TY

Golfer here!

Fully understand the hiatus, I consider golfing a lifetime sport, you can't get in and out and play for a while.

Before I had kids, I drove around for golf, playing all around the state and SE. Got down to a sub 4 handicap, posted north of 120+ rounds a year.

Was really big into club building, and buying tour issued clubs. That's an expensive rabbit hole!

Bought new irons about a month to so ago, and going to make an effort to play more than once every few months. Golf course in our neighborhood is pretty solid, and my 3 boys really enjoy swinging clubs with me.


----------



## CLT49er

After a few year hiatus due to young kids, really looking forward to rejoining my Thursday night golf league in May. League seems to be best way for me to keep a regular routine in place.


----------



## The_iHenry

Y'all care to share some tips on hitting more GIR?


----------



## thelawnpirate

The_iHenry said:


> Y'all care to share some tips on hitting more GIR?


I always play better and hit more GIR if I convince my ego to "play up a club" on my approach shots. Helps me focus on swing path and ball contact rather than trying to kill it. Once I'm hitting more consistent than I can play "up" less.


----------



## thelawnpirate

@Ware Great thread to start. How fun would it be to have regional/city-based TLF golf outings?


----------



## Lawnguy_nnj21

The_iHenry said:


> Y'all care to share some tips on hitting more GIR?


Aim at the middle of the greens, not the flag.


----------



## Ware

thelawnpirate said:


> @Ware Great thread to start. How fun would it be to have regional/city-based TLF golf outings?


That's a great idea. The Hometown Discussions subforums would be a great place to gauge interest/organize events like that.


----------



## FATC1TY

The_iHenry said:


> Y'all care to share some tips on hitting more GIR?


As someone mentioned, don't go flag hunting. Aim for the biggest portion of the green, or aim where you can miss.

If you struggle with say, losing it out to the right, don't aim somewhere and miss it short sided, or in a bunker that's really bad. Aim for the shot, be confident but allow for the miss if you can.


----------



## Kallgren

I was reading David Peltz "Short Game Bible" this past weekend and some great information in there on why and how to optimize your game around the greens (100 yards and in). His approach on why to focus on the short game is fairly analytical and data driven. Will definitely change how I approach practice.

Tempo, that is where I struggle for the long clubs and full swings. Trying too much to kill the ball.


----------



## FATC1TY

Got out today, brutal wind, especially off the water on a majority of the holes. Played one up from the tips, around 6780 yard course from those tees.

Hadn't played in a while, but had some new irons to break in and get used too. Managed an 86 with a +3, +2, +2 finish coming in to the clubhouse. Only a single birdie on a par 5, and had 4 -3putt holes.

Nothing more infuriating than 3 putt pars and bogeys on par 5s.


----------



## robbybobby

Played in HS with some decent success but i'm far and away better than I was then. `i have a new 7mo old now so that has curbed a lot of my golfing but I manage to get out once every few months. Not much going on in my swing so the game doesn't seem too far off after a long break like that. Played for the first time since late September on Monday - shot 69 from 7,100 yards. Couldn't make anything over 8ft to same my life. Haven't held an official handicap in 6+ years but I would guess i'm scratch on the books. Like @FATC1TY, I still to this day get carried away with some of the gear. I think I have 8 putters now and 4 of them are custom builds.

and i'll mirror @thelawnpirate's comments... Secret to my success is 100% checking the ego at the car door. If I'm hitting a weak fade that day, i'm going to play it instead of fighting it like I used to. I often will pull 1-2 clubs longer than others I play with so I can hit a controlled shot rather than hitting full.


----------



## Ware

robbybobby said:


> Played in HS with some decent success but i'm far and away better than I was then. `i have a new 7mo old now so that has curbed a lot of my golfing but I manage to get out once every few months. Not much going on in my swing so the game doesn't seem too far off after a long break like that. Played for the first time since late September on Monday - shot 69 from 7,100 yards. Couldn't make anything over 8ft to same my life. Haven't held an official handicap in 6+ years but I would guess i'm scratch on the books. Like @FATC1TY, I still to this day get carried away with some of the gear. I think I have 8 putters now and 4 of them are custom builds.
> 
> and i'll mirror @thelawnpirate's comments... Secret to my success is 100% checking the ego at the car door. If I'm hitting a weak fade that day, i'm going to play it instead of fighting it like I used to. I often will pull 1-2 clubs longer than others I play with so I can hit a controlled shot rather than hitting full.


Congrats on being among the top 1%! That's quite the achievement!


----------



## T2inNC

FATC1TY said:


> Got out today, brutal wind, especially off the water on a majority of the holes. Played one up from the tips, around 6780 yard course from those tees.
> 
> Hadn't played in a while, but had some new irons to break in and get used too. Managed an 86 with a +3, +2, +2 finish coming in to the clubhouse. Only a single birdie on a par 5, and had 4 -3putt holes.
> 
> Nothing more infuriating than 3 putt pars and bogeys on par 5s.


I would trade my 100-105 for mid-eighties any time.  It is a nice way to get outside though.


----------



## FATC1TY

T2inNC said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out today, brutal wind, especially off the water on a majority of the holes. Played one up from the tips, around 6780 yard course from those tees.
> 
> Hadn't played in a while, but had some new irons to break in and get used too. Managed an 86 with a +3, +2, +2 finish coming in to the clubhouse. Only a single birdie on a par 5, and had 4 -3putt holes.
> 
> Nothing more infuriating than 3 putt pars and bogeys on par 5s.
> 
> 
> 
> I would trade my 100-105 for mid-eighties any time.  It is a nice way to get outside though.
Click to expand...

For sure! Always fun to get out, and my boys have been asking to hit the range and start getting tuned in and excited. It's all relative to the scores, some days are good, some suck. Some days you care so much and hit so awful.

The days you just don't care… and barely want to keep score, you are just chugging along to great scores


----------



## robbybobby

@FATC1TY what are the new irons you're playing now?


----------



## FATC1TY

robbybobby said:


> @FATC1TY what are the new irons you're playing now?


2021 Titleist T-100S. I bent them 1* weaker, they were a little too strong, but the flight and feel were better than the T-100 set.

Really nice blade profile with a bunch of tech in them. At address, you'd think it was a old school compact blade.


----------



## robbybobby

Pure. I've only played blades since picking up golf....Eyes just don't agree with anything else.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/lqcsmUZU5ic


----------



## Phids

I watched the Rick Schiels podcast on Youtube last night and they were discussing the beer-throwing aftermath of that hole-in-one, including whether it was good for the game or not. They also didn't know why people did that, but I think it may be related to the whole hockey experience of throwing hats on the rink after a player makes a hat trick, fish on the rink, etc.

For golf, I think the beer-throwing at Waste Management is a mixed bag. On one hand, it's about the only time you can ever see golf fans get that excited about anything, so it's a spectacle to behold. On the other hand, it's crappy because someone has to clean all the junk up before play continues, and there's a good chance someone will eventually throw something that will hurt someone on the ground.


----------



## robbybobby

Phids said:


> I watched the Rick Schiels podcast on Youtube last night and they were discussing the beer-throwing aftermath of that hole-in-one, including whether it was good for the game or not. They also didn't know why people did that, but I think it may be related to the whole hockey experience of throwing hats on the rink after a player makes a hat trick, fish on the rink, etc.
> 
> For golf, I think the beer-throwing at Waste Management is a mixed bag. On one hand, it's about the only time you can ever see golf fans get that excited about anything, so it's a spectacle to behold. On the other hand, it's crappy because someone has to clean all the junk up before play continues, and there's a good chance someone will eventually throw something that will hurt someone on the ground.


Agreed on the mixed bag. I was there for the 2nd Ace, on Sunday. I had no issues with the aces, it was electric and worthwhile. Where it turns for me is when the experience is diluted...as the beer throwing occurred again for a chip in just off the green and then a long putt made.

As for the "whys" behind the beer throwing.....in my opinion and experience, for most tournaments, 75% of the crowd (especially General Admission) are there to enjoy the golf or personality of a player as they navigate the course. At the WMPO It is the inverse. 75% of the people are there to over indulge, be rowdy and socialize. That is, 75% of the entire population on the course. When you're on a hole like 16, that statistic moves more favorably to the over indulge group. 90% of hole 16 is dehydrated and liquored up with an average age of 26.


----------



## FATC1TY

TPC sawgrass is similar. If you go in person, I promise you everyone on the hill to the right of the green is borderline blurred vision and degenerate gambling on closest to the pin, water balls and birdies. It's fun, but certain courses and events will cater to it.

The opposite of that is something like the Masters. We're no one dares run, yelled mashed potatoes or any other obnoxious stuff after a drive, or cheer when someone misses a putt.


----------



## Phids

Anyone have any preference for playing golf during different times of year or under different conditions? I played 18 today and between the lack of rain lately and the slow growth of the Bermuda, it was a bit of a challenge. Greens were really fast and it was hard to get a ball to stop. It was even hard to press a tee into the ground at the tee box. I prefer playing when there's more growth on the fairways, and especially a few hours after there's been a moderate rain.


----------



## Ware

Makes sense, but with my schedule if I was too picky about course conditions I would probably never get to play.


----------



## Wiley

I'm fortunate enough to live in a place where you can play 12 months out of the year so you get to see the courses at their best and their worst. I try not to get too picky about conditions but I typically won't replay a course that can't keep their tees, greens and green side bunkers in acceptable condition.


----------



## robbybobby

I prefer the conditions to be on the drier side. While most AZ courses are prettier during the winter, I'm not crazy about playing on the over-seeded rye. It takes way too much water here to keep them lush and me electing to play early mornings…I get the damp conditions post morning water.


----------



## Phids

robbybobby said:


> I prefer the conditions to be on the drier side.


I don't like it when it's so dry that ball marks aren't even made on the greens, though. That's how it was when I last played, and it made for really fast greens, which I dislike.


----------



## Phids

On a different note, what do you guys consider a "putt" when recording your stats? Up until now, I have been including any stroke with the putter, even if I'm putting from the fairway around the green, the rough, or yes (on occasion) even the bunker. However, this balloons my stats, and I saw on another forum that this isn't actually the correct way to keep track of putts. Any thoughts?


----------



## robbybobby

Officially, as you mentioned…putts are only "putts" when on the green. The only time I feel sleazy about it is when I have a make-able putt from off the green and it is either carded as a 1 putt hole (most often) and occasionally a zero putt hole.



Phids said:


> On a different note, what do you guys consider a "putt" when recording your stats? Up until now, I have been including any stroke with the putter, even if I'm putting from the fairway around the green, the rough, or yes (on occasion) even the bunker. However, this balloons my stats, and I saw on another forum that this isn't actually the correct way to keep track of putts. Any thoughts?


----------



## Phids

robbybobby said:


> Officially, as you mentioned…putts are only "putts" when on the green. The only time I feel sleazy about it is when I have a make-able putt from off the green and it is either carded as a 1 putt hole (most often) and occasionally a zero putt hole.


What about putts from the fringe? Are those included as "putts"> Also, do you consider it a "putt" in the rare instance that you chip on the green? For example, if there's a dog-legged green with no direct route to the hole.


----------



## robbybobby

Fringe is not considered the green. So you wouldn't get it for a GIR or would you consider it a putt.

Any stroke taken on the green is officially considered a putt. Those chipping over say a bunker in the middle of the green is no different from Pros breaking their putter and "putting" with a iron/wedge. At least in the world of golf statistics.

Golf becomes less fun when you worry about the technicalities


----------



## Phids

Thanks - very helpful, and I can't believe I didn't know this before. Believe it or not, it might actually help me improve my game as well. There have been times when I have felt a better shot near the green would be made with my putter, but I declined because I thought it would inflate my putting total on the hole. Therefore, I'd opt for a slightly more risky chip with a high iron. That might sound silly, but knowing this rule will help me focus more on using the best club for the situation.


----------



## Ware

Was it Arnold Palmer that said your worst putt will usually be as good as your best chip?

There is also supposedly a guideline in the PGA Teaching Handbook that says "Putt when you can. Chip if you can't putt. And pitch only when you have to".

I played with a guy last weekend that was putting from much further off the green than I would have considered. Surprisingly most of them stopped as close or closer to the hole than I could have chipped one consistently.


----------



## FATC1TY

Phids said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the conditions to be on the drier side.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it when it's so dry that ball marks aren't even made on the greens, though. That's how it was when I last played, and it made for really fast greens, which I dislike.
Click to expand...

That's what I like playing on. I want pool tables, with the freshest cut and roll. A good bermuda green this time of year is getting close. The best greens in the ATL right now for the next 2 months will be bentgrass. They roll more pure, but late season they don't repair as good with lots of traffic, they have to syringe them couple times a day… bonus points for the fans cooling you off on the greens but that's about it.

Work on your angle of attack and it'll help hold greens better. The dried out Bermuda's here I can spin back balls too much at times.


----------



## FATC1TY

To add to the chip/putt thing, if you struggle in odd yardages just off the green and don't have any bunkers or huge changes in the lay of the green side, putt it if you can. If it's thick enough and enough to slow down your putt line, put away the 52-56-58-60 wedges. Use your 9-PW and keep it low. You'll get enough forward kick it'll skip across stuff, and if you hit it right, enough spin with practice to kind of slow into the areas you pick to land it.

If I can, I always go with less loft around the greens, it's a safer bet, it allows you to be creative and it's lower risk for a mis hit. Obviously once short sided with a bunker and a tight pin and no room behind is frustrating, but you gotta take your medicine for a bad shot.


----------



## Phids

FATC1TY said:


> That's what I like playing on. I want pool tables, with the freshest cut and roll.


Well then you can go ahead and do just that since where I experienced those conditions last weekend was in your backyard (White Oak in Newnan).



FATC1TY said:


> If it's thick enough and enough to slow down your putt line, put away the 52-56-58-60 wedges. Use your 9-PW and keep it low.


I started doing that last year (usually with a 7i or 8i around the green) and it worked wonders, so yes, I agree those are much better options than the wedges you mentioned.



Ware said:


> There is also supposedly a guideline in the PGA Teaching Handbook that says "Putt when you can. Chip if you can't putt. And pitch only when you have to".


That's a fantastic golf heuristic to remember. Wish I would have heard it sooner!


----------



## FATC1TY

Phids said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I like playing on. I want pool tables, with the freshest cut and roll.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you can go ahead and do just that since where I experienced those conditions last weekend was in your backyard (White Oak in Newnan).
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's thick enough and enough to slow down your putt line, put away the 52-56-58-60 wedges. Use your 9-PW and keep it low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started doing that last year (usually with a 7i or 8i around the green) and it worked wonders, so yes, I agree those are much better options than the wedges you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also supposedly a guideline in the PGA Teaching Handbook that says "Putt when you can. Chip if you can't putt. And pitch only when you have to".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a fantastic golf heuristic to remember. Wish I would have heard it sooner!
Click to expand...

Go play Summergrove if you want softer greens, and venture down to the south side again. They are not bad, but not the pool tables like at white oak or whitewater.


----------



## Stellar P

Well guys. I don't think I'll be playing any golf for a while... bag was stolen off the back of the cart while I was in the pro shop/grill. No camera footage. No leads. Nothing. FML.

Taylormade R11s 10.5*
Taylormade Rescue 13*
Ping i10 irons (3-P)
Cleveland (52*-10, 56*-6, 60*-12)
Ping Hepler Ketsch Mallet
Callaway Warbird Bag


----------



## Ware

Dang @Stellar P that is terrible. There are some places you go where you just expect people to act accordingly.


----------



## Amoo316

Man I'd have definitely been screwed, as my keys, wallet and phone are always in my bag for the entire round. Wallet would have gone inside with me to buy whatever, but still.


----------



## PNW_George

Amoo316 said:


> Man I'd have definitely been screwed, as my keys, wallet and phone are always in my bag for the entire round. Wallet would have gone inside with me to buy whatever, but still.


Sorry to hear that. I can't understand how people live with themselves after behaving like such a lowlife. I'll start looking for cameras before leaving my bag and going into the clubhouse though that is usually only an issue before the round when I check in. Same concern for me since my wallet, keys and phone are stored in the cart bag but I use a push cart unless a golf cart is required. I also almost always put my clubs and push cart in the car and change shoes before I go into the restaurant for a beer.


----------



## Cavan806

Stellar P said:


> Well guys. I don't think I'll be playing any golf for a while... bag was stolen off the back of the cart while I was in the pro shop/grill. No camera footage. No leads. Nothing. FML.
> 
> Taylormade R11s 10.5*
> Taylormade Rescue 13*
> Ping i10 irons (3-P)
> Cleveland (52*-10, 56*-6, 60*-12)
> Ping Hepler Ketsch Mallet
> Callaway Warbird Bag


Man @Stellar P I am really sorry that happened. I feel your pain on this one. I had my bag stolen out of my garage a year ago. Still hurts. I'm just now getting back into golf.


----------



## pennstater2005

Haven't golfed now for a few years since 3 kids. Took up disc golf but would like to get back to golf at some point. We have a free course 15' from my house. Supposed to be the only free one in the country. Never did get much better than 90 plus on 18. Also never took a lesson which I should. Wicked slice.

Free Golf Course


----------



## FATC1TY

Amoo316 said:


> Man I'd have definitely been screwed, as my keys, wallet and phone are always in my bag for the entire round. Wallet would have gone inside with me to buy whatever, but still.


Same. Maybe my keys would have have been locked in the truck, but my phone would have been left, hell sometimes my wallet, and truck key.

Damn shame people would do that stuff. My local course isn't private, or he'll even semi private anymore imo. They offer memberships but it's open to public play. I do get leery with a larger audience, but it's a fact of life when you can't limit the exposure.

A wake up call to lock your stuff up, and maybe have a guy stay at the carts when hitting the turn or a halfway house that's not close to the area for bags/carts. A hotdog isn't worth losing my bag, I have quite a bit of money in mine and I would be sick.


----------



## FATC1TY

pennstater2005 said:


> Haven't golfed now for a few years since 3 kids. Took up disc golf but would like to get back to golf at some point. We have a free course 15' from my house. Supposed to be the only free one in the country. Never did get much better than 90 plus on 18. Also never took a lesson which I should. Wicked slice.
> 
> Free Golf Course


Would love to know the conditions and pace of play at something like this. Great idea to grow the game, but I'll be the jerk to admit, I don't want anymore people on the course slowing it down.


----------



## pennstater2005

FATC1TY said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't golfed now for a few years since 3 kids. Took up disc golf but would like to get back to golf at some point. We have a free course 15' from my house. Supposed to be the only free one in the country. Never did get much better than 90 plus on 18. Also never took a lesson which I should. Wicked slice.
> 
> Free Golf Course
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to know the conditions and pace of play at something like this. Great idea to grow the game, but I'll be the jerk to admit, I don't want anymore people on the course slowing it down.
Click to expand...

It's pretty good really. No carts but can rent a puller for a $1 or $2. Used to be 6 holes then 25 years ago or so was made to nine. I remember because a famous golfer that I can't remember now played it to open it.

As far as slow play you'll probably run into that but can just skip holes. I did that as a kid. Most people are respectful and would let others play through.


----------



## Phids

Has anyone tried lengthening their own clubs? I've seen a few Youtube DIY videos on the topic, and am trying to figure out if it's worth it or not. I have also read that it might throw off the weight of the club, or the extension could possibly even break or get loose.


----------



## AndyS

Phids said:


> Has anyone tried lengthening their own clubs? I've seen a few Youtube DIY videos on the topic, and am trying to figure out if it's worth it or not. I have also read that it might throw off the weight of the club, or the extension could possibly even break or get loose.


I haven't but I've shortened plenty. I've re-shafted most of my clubs a few times over. Increasing the shaft length would increase the swingweight. That may or may not be a good thing for you, but I've found that I actually swing a little smoother with a higher swing weight. It"s personal.

As a test you could just add lead tape to one of your current clubs and work out if an increased swing weight is something that would help or hurt you.

Another option you could look at is just having the clubs re-shafted. Sets of golf shafts are pretty inexpensive on eBay. New shafts come super long and a fitter actually cuts them down to length during the install, so you could just get them the length you want.


----------



## Wiley

@Phids @AndyS nailed it. You can use a butt extension and epoxy to lengthen the shaft. The big issue is going to be the change in swing weight. To maintain the same "feel" or objectively the same swing weight you can add lead tape to the butt end of the club under the grip.


----------



## Katodude

I keep an AirTag in my golf bag. Mainly for tracking it when I travel, but it would be good for theft tracking. There is a lot of expensive stuff in that bag that I would hate to loose. Especially now that I have a brand new driver and irons.


----------



## Ware

Katodude said:


> I keep an AirTag in my golf bag. Mainly for tracking it when I travel, but it would be good for theft tracking. There is a lot of expensive stuff in that bag that I would hate to loose. Especially now that I have a brand new driver and irons.


That's a good idea - I need to do this.

Also I apparently need to tether my laser rangefinder. :bd:


----------



## Katodude

Hmmm, the AirTag is small enough that I could probably hide it under the Velcro magnetic thing that I use to stick the range finder to the cart (where I often forget it).

In general AirTags are amazing, I have them in every piece of luggage I own including my backpack.


----------



## Phids

I recently got a golf club membership and am playing more golf than ever. Still, my scores are higher than what they should be given how much I play, and I think some of it may have to do with course management/strategy. Anyone have any general tips or strategy advice?

For example, some strategies that I have learned the hard way on my own:

- It's easier to embrace a natural fade/slice as part of your driving game than to fight against it.
- A chip/bump-and-run onto the green from 25 yds in will usually produce better results than a high-lofted pitch with a wedge
- When putting from outside 10 feet, focusing on pace will almost always produce superior results than focusing on line
- Stay away from bunkers like Superman running from kryptonite

Anyone else have course strategies they like?


----------



## robbybobby

Leave your ego in the clubhouse:

-shorten your swing. Id rather know where it is going every time vs. an extra 10 yards.

-play the game you have on the driving range that day. If it is a fade, I'm playing fades all day.

-around the greens, get the ball on the ground as soon as you can. This can absolutely mean putting from off the green.

-have a putting target 36 inches from your ball, irrespective of how long your putt is.

-% plays. Hit the fattest part of the green.


----------



## Phids

robbybobby said:


> -shorten your swing. Id rather know where it is going every time vs. an extra 10 yards.


I started doing something similar (trying to check my swing) with my irons this summer and have seen a dramatic improvement in my ball striking with my irons - consistently straighter and actually a longer ball flight. I did it by accident at first and liked the results, so now I'm doing it regularly. It's counterintuitive, but amazing.


----------



## FATC1TY

Phids said:


> I recently got a golf club membership and am playing more golf than ever. Still, my scores are higher than what they should be given how much I play, and I think some of it may have to do with course management/strategy. Anyone have any general tips or strategy advice?
> 
> For example, some strategies that I have learned the hard way on my own:
> 
> - It's easier to embrace a natural fade/slice as part of your driving game than to fight against it.
> - A chip/bump-and-run onto the green from 25 yds in will usually produce better results than a high-lofted pitch with a wedge
> - When putting from outside 10 feet, focusing on pace will almost always produce superior results than focusing on line
> - Stay away from bunkers like Superman running from kryptonite
> 
> Anyone else have course strategies they like?


Move up a tee is something I often tell people.

Not always the case but many people play too far back for their yardages. Hell even some people claim to be good but don't play the appropriate tees. If you are short of fairway bunkers generally or blowing them out often, you aren't playing to your level.

That said- while playing a natural shot shape is fine, a slice is not. Get some lessons and correct it before you just assume it's playable and you form bad swing habits.

Play to the middle of every green. Period. Even a bad day putting will be better than scrambling if you have a higher handicap.

Put the drive away, it's a rare thing to find yourself needing driver on every par 4. Find a club you hit well and have good confident yardage for. Do the math, and find approaches you are better with.

Some folks struggle under 100 yards. Some people excel at 135 yard approaches. There is no shame in breaking down approaches and tee shots to get the yardage you can for the hole you have. Hit it short and give yourself full confident yardages into the greens.

Identify holes where you are "dead" with a miss. Long, short, what side short sides you into trouble. If missing short is okay and long adds penalties, start to think ahead of that.

And one I always have to remind myself and my buddies, slow it down. A quick transition at the top doesn't equate clubhead speed. Sometimes thinking you shorten and slow the backswing, and accelerate through every shot, even the short wedge shots will increase your ball striking. If you can't get on the green or close enough, nothing else matters.


----------



## gatorguy146

@FATC1TY 
Agree with your top point of moving up tees wholeheartedly. Can't recommend this enough for all skill levels. Played 9 last night with my brother and our friend who is newer to golf. My brother and I have been playing for 20 years and played competitively for a while but no longer have the time to take it seriously. We played what are commonly the "white tees." About 3000 yards. I would say these tees are considered much too short for our skill level, but man it was so much fun. Making birdies is fun, making pars and bogeys is boring. I'm never going to be on the tour, I'm never going to hit 6 irons to 10 feet all day long. Sure, we are blowing it over fairway bunkers, hitting short pitches into most par 4s, and hitting par 5s in two with 5 and 6 irons. Certainly not playing the golf course the way it was designed to "test" us. It's just so much more fun, for me, to putt for birdie instead of for par.

I'm not saying that all "higher skill level" players would enjoy this or should do this. The great thing about golf is it can be anything you want it to be. I do recommend players newer to the game to play from as far up as possible. Stop calling them the women's tees, just play from up front. There is actually a college golf team around my area that at the start of the season everyone on the team has to play practice rounds from the most forward tees and they aren't allowed to move back a set until they shoot under par. Creates fun competition between the players and teaches them to get used to scoring low. That can be a big mental block for most of us.

Just one man's opinion. Move up, make birdies.


----------



## FATC1TY

gatorguy146 said:


> @FATC1TY
> Agree with your top point of moving up tees wholeheartedly. Can't recommend this enough for all skill levels. Played 9 last night with my brother and our friend who is newer to golf. My brother and I have been playing for 20 years and played competitively for a while but no longer have the time to take it seriously. We played what are commonly the "white tees." About 3000 yards. I would say these tees are considered much too short for our skill level, but man it was so much fun. Making birdies is fun, making pars and bogeys is boring. I'm never going to be on the tour, I'm never going to hit 6 irons to 10 feet all day long. Sure, we are blowing it over fairway bunkers, hitting short pitches into most par 4s, and hitting par 5s in two with 5 and 6 irons. Certainly not playing the golf course the way it was designed to "test" us. It's just so much more fun, for me, to putt for birdie instead of for par.
> 
> I'm not saying that all "higher skill level" players would enjoy this or should do this. The great thing about golf is it can be anything you want it to be. I do recommend players newer to the game to play from as far up as possible. Stop calling them the women's tees, just play from up front. There is actually a college golf team around my area that at the start of the season everyone on the team has to play practice rounds from the most forward tees and they aren't allowed to move back a set until they shoot under par. Creates fun competition between the players and teaches them to get used to scoring low. That can be a big mental block for most of us.
> 
> Just one man's opinion. Move up, make birdies.


Agree! I have on occasion played up and limited myself to club selection. It's really fun at times and challenging all the same. I'd normally play a 6700-7100 yard course from my normal tees, but move up the the front tees, seniors or ladies and use just irons. No hybrids, no drivers or woods.


----------

